# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  ??

## ziggy

Does any one know what came about with the sunset of the TN LDO last year?

----------


## JennyP

We used to have the information on the Tennessee Dispensing Opticians Association web site ~~ www.tdoa.org  ~~
with the details of the extension of the licensing, but it was taken off the site when it was updated for convention news. 
I believe that the license board was continued for another 2 years. TDOA members are still paying a lobbyist to keep the matter current with our legislators, and many opticians pay visits to the state government representatives throughout the year. 
Hopefully one of the TDOA officers will see your question and post specific info for you!

----------


## ziggy

Thanks Jen!

----------

